# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  معاني أسماء المـــدن الأردنية

## الهنوف

يحسن أن تكون البداية بالتعرّف على معنى اسم الأردن، إذ يعود الاسم إلى نهر الأردن وهناك أكثر من تفسير لمعنى اسمه، إذ يقال: إن الأردن  أحد أحفاد نوح عليه السلام، ويقال: إن معنى الأردن " الشدة " و " الغلبة "، ويقال : إن الأردن هو " الغور المنحدِر" ، أما كلمة جوردان فهي جمع لاسم رافده جور( بانياس) ورافده دان (اللدان). 


• عمان 
سكن العمّونيون أي بني عمّون المنطقة، وأُطلق على المدينة " ربّة عمّون "، ومعنى ربّة " العاصمة" أو " دار الملك " أو " الكبير "، وسقطت كلمة ربّة مع الزمن، وبقيت " عمّون " ، لتصبح عمّان فيما بعد. ويقول رأي: إن معنى ربّة عمّون هو " التي يحميها آمون "، وآمون هذا هو إله مصري قديم. كما يقول رأي آخر : إن " عمّان" هو اسم بانيها، وهو أحد أحفاد لوط عليه السلام. وكانت عمان تسمى في العهد الروماني فيلادلفيا أي الحب الأخوي .


• إربد 
بنيت أصلا أيام الحكم الروماني باسم " أربيلا " وتعني " الأسَود "، ويقال : إن اسمها الحالي تحريف لاسم البلدة الرومانية " بيت إربل "، ويقال: إن اسمها قد يكون من الرُبدة بسبب لون التربة الأرض الحمراء والمصحوب بسواد الصخر وسواد كثافة الأشجار، أي أن الربدة هي صفة المكان، وقد حرفت الربدة إلى إربد.


• جرش 
كان اسمها " جرازا " ومنه جاء الاسم الحالي ( ويقول رأي عكس ذلك)، ويقال: إن جراسا عربية كنعانية وتعني " كثيرة الغراس"، وقيل : نسبة إلى " جرش " وهو رجل من العرب ، كما يقال: إن جرش قد تكون كلمة حثية، وبذلك تكون نسبة إلى الجرجاشيين، وهم أقوام من الحثيين .


• دير علاّ
يقال: إن معبدا آراميا يعود لما قبل الميلاد كان يقوم على منطقة مرتفعة أو على منطقة ذات غلال ومحاصيل (علالا بالآرامية) وعليه سميت دير أي معبد علاّ .


• الرصيفة
لعل الرصيفة من " الرصف " ، ومفرده " َرْصفَة " وتعني " السد المبني للماء " أو " الصهريج " و الصهريج هو حوض ماء كبير .


• الرمثا
" الرمثا " هي الأرض التي ينبت فيها " الرمث " وهو مرعى الإبل، وضرب من الأشواك لا يزيد طوله على شبرين أو ثلاثة، وقيل : إن " الرمثا " كلمة سريانية تعني " العلو" و"الارتفاع" أو " بركة لجمع ماء الشتاء " ، كما يقال : إن اسمها الحالي تحريف لاسمها اليوناني " أرثما " أو " راماثا " .


• سحاب
السحاب هو " الغيم " وقد يكون اسم المدينة تحريف لكلمة " السحابة " بمعنى " فضلة ماء في الغدير " . 


• السلط 
السلط هو الاسم الغالب إذ كانت المدينة تدعى وحتى عهد قريب الصلت. وقد يكون الاسم مشتقا من الكلمة اللاتينية سالتا بمعنى غابة، وقيل: سالتوس أي " الوادي الخصيب "، أو من الكلمة السريانية سلتا( سلطا) بمعنى صخر الصّوان أو الحجر القاسي. 


• الطفيلة
اسمها من " الطَفْل " أو الصلصال أو الحمأة، وعليه يعني اسمها " مدينة الخزف " و " مدينة الطّفل " و " مدينة الصلصال "، وقيل: إن اسمها من اللفظ الروماني " دي تيفلوس" ويعني " أم الكروم "، ويقول رأي آخر: إن اسمها من اللفظ السامي " توفل " ويعني " كلسي " أي جيري" . 


• عجلون
يقول رأي: إن مصدر اسمها جذر سامي هو " عجل " بمعنى " العجل الصغير " أو " مكان العجل " أو " الاستدارة "، وقيل: إن معناه مكان صغير أو مكان التدحرج، وقد يكون العجل هنا إله كنعاني، في حين يقول رأي آخر: إن اسمها هو اسم الراهب " عجلون " الذي سكن كما قيل في دير أقيمت المدينة على أرضه، كما قيل: إن عجلون كان أحد ملوك مؤاب .


• العقبة 
تقوم المدينة الحالية على أنقاض مدينة إيلة والتي كانت تعرف قديما باسم عقبة إيلة، وهو اسم عرف به الجبل العظيم ذو العقبة الشهيرة والتي تقع في غربها، ثم أهمل اسم إيلة وبقي اسم العقبة. وقيل: إن المماليك أسموها العقبة نسبة إلى ذلك الجبل الوعر المعروف بهذا الاسم الواقع على الطريق بينها وبين مصر. ويطلق لفظ " عقبة " على الجوانب العالية والأجزاء شديدة الانحدار من أي طريق.


• الكرك 
يعني اسمها " المدينة المستديرة المحصنة " ، وتعني " الكرك " باللغة السريانية " الحصن " ، وقيل: إن الكرك كلمة آرامية تعني " القلعة " أو " المدينة المحصنة بأعلى التل " ، وقيل: إنها محّرف كاركو باللغة السريانية، كما قيل: إن الكرك أو القرق تعني شجر الفلين باللغة اللاتينية. وقد وردت في التوراة بلفظ كيرك.


• مادبا 
تقوم مدينة مادبا على موقع مدينة ميدبا المؤابية، ويعني اسمها بلغة المؤابيين " مياه الراحة " إشارة إلى برك ماء كانت حولها من الشمال والجنوب والشرق، وقيل: إن اسمها يعني " الأرض الخصبة"، كما قيل: إن مادبا من لفظ سامي مركب من " مادا " وتعني مياه و" بيا " وتعني فاكهة. 


• معان
المعان باللغة العربية هو " المنزل "، حيث تعتبر مكانا جيدا للنزول أي للإقامة إذ تقع وسط وسط الصحراء، وقيل إن المعان هو "المنزل المبني على عين الماء" . 


• المفرق 
اسمها من دورها ومكانها كمفرق للطرق بين دمشق وبغداد وعمان وغيرها. وكانت تسمى الفدّين ومعناها القصر الصغير أو القصر المشيد أو القلعة الحصينة.


• ناعور 
الناعور أو الناعورة أداة بشكل دولاب لرفع الماء من مجرى ماء منخفض لري أراض مرتفعة. 


• الشونة 
الشونة: تحريف كلمة " شوني" المصرية القديمة، وتعني " مخزن الغلّة " وجمعها ُشوَن ، ولا تزال كلمة شونة بنفس المعنى مستعملة بمصر، والتشوين هو التخزين .


• الفحيص
قيل: إن اسمها من الفحص، إذ أقام الرومان مركزا جمركيا لفحص البضائع القادمة من فلسطين ومصر إلى عمّان، عن طريق وادي شعيب، وبنى الرومان مساكن وكنيسة للموظفين.




• عين الباشا

الباشا لقب تركي كان يمنح لكبار العسكريين، وذوي المناصب المدنية الرفيعة، ويعني الرأس أو الرئيس أو الملك. وسميت عين الباشا بهذا الاسم لأن إبراهيم باشا نزل بها أثناء مروره بالمنطقة.


• ماحص
قيل: إن ماحص كانت مركزا على نبع ماحص " لتمحيص " البضائع القادمة من فلسطين ومصر إلى عمّان، عن طريق أريحا – وادي شعيب.


• الربة
كان اسمها " رّبة مؤاب " أي عاصمة مؤاب حيث تعني ربة المدينة الرئيسة أو العاصمة. وقيل: إن لوط عليه السلام عندما خرج من دياره كانت معه ابنتاه رُبّة و ُزغر، فماتت ربة كبراهما عند عين ودفنت عندها، وسميت العين " عين َربة" ( وحدث الأمر عينه مع زغر) . 


• الموقر
الموقر: لفظ عربي معروف ومتداول، ويقصد به الشخص المجرّب والعاقل قد حنكته الدهور

----------


## مسار الضوء

_إربد 
بنيت أصلا أيام الحكم الروماني باسم " أربيلا " وتعني " الأسَود "، ويقال : إن اسمها الحالي تحريف لاسم البلدة الرومانية " بيت إربل "، ويقال: إن اسمها قد يكون من الرُبدة بسبب لون التربة الأرض الحمراء والمصحوب بسواد الصخر وسواد كثافة الأشجار، أي أن الربدة هي صفة المكان، وقد حرفت الربدة إلى إربد.



 قديماً قبل ان  احضر للاردن

 كنت اسمع من الاهل والشباب يقولون

 اربد تربتها حمرا 


 مشكورهاختي على هذه المعلومات

 بانتظار مشاركات  جديده منك

 تحيه تليق_

----------


## xblack

> • إربد 
> بنيت أصلا أيام الحكم الروماني باسم " أربيلا " وتعني " الأسَود "، ويقال : إن اسمها الحالي تحريف لاسم البلدة الرومانية " بيت إربل "، ويقال: إن اسمها قد يكون من الرُبدة بسبب لون التربة الأرض الحمراء والمصحوب بسواد الصخر وسواد كثافة الأشجار، أي أن الربدة هي صفة المكان، وقد حرفت الربدة إلى إربد.



*اربد هي الهواء اللذي اتنفسه كم احبها وعندما اصلها من مدينة اخرى ارفع راسي واتظر بلهفه لاراها .......

تشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي........*

----------


## m.knfoosh

مشكور  يا  باشا على المعلومات  الحلوه

اخوك

علاء  البكري

----------


## The Gentle Man

• الرمثا
" الرمثا " هي الأرض التي ينبت فيها " الرمث " وهو مرعى الإبل، وضرب من الأشواك لا يزيد طوله على شبرين أو ثلاثة، وقيل : إن " الرمثا " كلمة سريانية تعني " العلو" و"الارتفاع" أو " بركة لجمع ماء الشتاء " ، كما يقال : إن اسمها الحالي تحريف لاسمها اليوناني " أرثما " أو " راماثا "




بلدتي بلدتي 
انا اسكن هنا
وبحب اعزم كل عضو مسجل بالمنتدى يجي عنا على الرمثا
واي واحد بدو يروح على سوريا يجي من عنا وراح اعزمو على دارنا على طبخة منسف على جميد كركي

----------


## ajluni top

شكرا عالموضوع الحلوووووووو
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## xblack

*اهل الرمثا كباااااااااااااااااار وصحاب واجب ...

والله انت نشمي يا جنتل.....*

----------


## الهولندي نايف

شكرا على المعلومة البسيطة عن الرمثا وكمان معنى الرمثا الارض الخصبة  نايف قاسم الذيابات

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بنيت أصلا أيام الحكم الروماني باسم " أربيلا " وتعني " الأسَود "، ويقال : إن اسمها الحالي تحريف لاسم البلدة الرومانية " بيت إربل "، ويقال: إن اسمها قد يكون من الرُبدة بسبب لون التربة الأرض الحمراء والمصحوب بسواد الصخر وسواد كثافة الأشجار، أي أن الربدة هي صفة المكان، وقد حرفت الربدة إلى إربد..

*مشكور عالموضوع ..
تحياتي ..
شذى الخطيب ..*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

تحيا الرمثا الصامدة

بس وين الزرقاء  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> • الكرك 
> يعني اسمها " المدينة المستديرة المحصنة " ، وتعني " الكرك " باللغة السريانية " الحصن " ، وقيل: إن الكرك كلمة آرامية تعني " القلعة " أو " المدينة المحصنة بأعلى التل " ، وقيل: إنها محّرف كاركو باللغة السريانية، كما قيل: إن الكرك أو القرق تعني شجر الفلين باللغة اللاتينية. وقد وردت في التوراة بلفظ كيرك.


وقيل بأنها ((كير هيرس))  أي بمعنى المدينة الحارسة ...


شكرا ً أيتها الهنوف ...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا الهنوف على الموضوع الجميل جدا 

واتمنى منك المشاركة اكثر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا الك يا الهنوف

 موضوع مهم لانه يتعلق بالاردن وبمدن الاردن 

اتمنى منك المشاركة اكثر فأكثر

----------


## sa7am

صبحكم الله بالخير كله

الف شكر للهنوف على روعة الموضوع وبراعته

نحن بأمس الحاجه لمثل هذه المعلومه القيمه 
واود ان احرض جميع الأعضاء المهتمين في منتدى الحصن
على اضافة المعلومه الدقيقه والصحيحه عن قراهم ومدنهم
وما يتوفر من تمحيص وتدقيق فيما يذكر

اما سحم

فهي سحم او السحم كما ذكرة في التاريخ 
احدى مدن الغساسنه الذين عاشو في الجولان شمال الأردن قبل الإسلام

انها الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل

تلك هي سحم كالمرأة الريفيه تزهو بالثوب  المطرز بأوراق التين والزيتون والبلوط
اكتسبت خبراتها عبر العصور المختلفه التي مرة عليها  
من روماني واموي  وايوبي و مملوكي  فصنعت الحاضر والمستقبل

تلك هي سحم تستيقظ في كل صباح لتكحل عينيها 
بخظرة اشجار الزيتون المحيطه بها من كل اتجاه 
فتنساب دموعها فرحآ بشبابها لتشكل نهر اليرموك
وتخبر ابنائها بحكايات زمان
هكذا هي سحم كالأم الحنونه وصفت
حيا الهي سحم في قربها سار العلم
يرموك بالدم احتقن فأسأل تجاوبك سحم

هذه ام من سكن فيها شمال الأردن بلدة سحم

الى اللقاء

----------


## mylife079

شكرا هنوف

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

kter naes and so mush

----------

